

Europe’s set to mandate common phone chargers — so where does this leave Apple? - bond
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/19/europes-set-to-mandate-common-phone-chargers-so-where-does-this-leave-apple/

======
jellicle
One would suppose they would keep their proprietary charger and just bundle a
cheap adaptor with European phones. This lets them continue screwing the rest
of the world, and neatly contradicts the spirit of the European ruling by
generating more electronic waste, meaning it's a win-win from Apple's point of
view.

